# Bikes with skirt guards. Let's see 'em.



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

Let's see some skirt guards. Any skirt guard will do but I'm partial to the formed metal style as opposed to the chain or woven type. Here's mine.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 22, 2013)

The epitome of skirt guards-here's mine--Elgin Miss America!


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

How fitting that it has twin torpedo headlights.

Were skirt guards only on 26" middleweight bikes?
What year range did they have the formed metal guards?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> The epitome of skirt guards-here's mine--Elgin Miss America!
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=93342&d=1366680187




Nice Shawn! I vote the Elgin Miss America to have the best skirt guards EVER! Here's a pic of my girl's in the works:


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> How fitting that it has twin torpedo headlights.
> 
> Were skirt guards only on 26" middleweight bikes?
> What year range did they have the formed metal guards?




I'd say most sheetmetal skirt guards are prewar & postwar girls ballooners. There are some really early bikes that have guards made of twine or wire.


----------



## oskisan (Apr 22, 2013)

*My skirts*

Not 100% correct by any means, but I like it...


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

oskisan said:


> Not 100% correct by any means, but I like it...





Did you steal PeeWee's bike again FRANCIS!


----------



## vincev (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Boris (Apr 22, 2013)

All these posts about fender skirts, and me without my shoe mirrors.


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

Vince, that's the bike I messaged you about yesterday. Thanks for posting.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 22, 2013)

You want skirts you got it..... here is my  ladies Jc higgins 19?? Have no clue what year it is though!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 22, 2013)

My girl's '56 Jetflow:


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

TheGoldenCreek, yours looks just like mine except for the rear rack and I don't have a fender light. I've been told mine was from around '47-'49. My rack looks like ones I've seen labeled as Elgin. I'm hoping those racks were uses on various brands. I don't want to have to search for a replacement.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Apr 22, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> TheGoldenCreek, yours looks just like mine except for the rear rack and I don't have a fender light. I've been told mine was from around '47-'49. My rack looks like ones I've seen labeled as Elgin. I'm hoping those racks were uses on various brands. I don't want to have to search for a replacement.




Yes they do look the same, But yours is missing the so called BATWING headlight. About your rear rack it is correct to the bicycle. Ive seen that style on the same bike before in the past. As far as being labled an elgin rear rack it could be because at the time they just used what was laying around or left over, i guess nothing ever went to waist.  Elgin bicycle vanished and then became JC Higgins bicycles and sold only by sears at the time.


----------



## abe lugo (Apr 22, 2013)

*my wife's '36 and my DX*



 my wifes- she likes doing the custom designs and she does it herself.
 Also my custom replica of course


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess my rack suggest my bike was built during the transitional years as opposed to later when all the Elgin parts would have been long used up.

Is the batwing light the only light it would have had?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 23, 2013)

*1951 Color Flow*

Here are a few pictures of my '51 Color Flow. I restored it to better than new, show quality condition.
 Thanks for looking...............Wayne


----------



## vincev (Apr 23, 2013)

m_fumich said:


> Vince, that's the bike I messaged you about yesterday. Thanks for posting.




I never got the message?


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's my only skirted bicycle 



A 1950 Deluxe Hawthorne.

Dave


----------



## John (Apr 24, 2013)

*Ice cream skirts*

Ice cream skirts


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 24, 2013)

John said:


> Ice cream skirts
> View attachment 93668




That is freakin' cool!


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 25, 2013)

vincev said:


> I never got the message?




My mistake. It was OldRoads. He has a bike exactly like that. Same color and everything.


----------



## traveler11 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Ice cream skirts*

Not that I don't like ice cream......but I am thinking cold Pacifico and margaritas !

Great bike !


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 25, 2013)

*Our '53(?) Higgins.....*

This one is for sale if anyone is interested.....SoCal......pm


----------



## carlalotta (Apr 26, 2013)

I love the look of the older-style wire skirt guards like this early Crawford. Of course, Elgin Skylarks had some pretty awesome looking skirt guards too.


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 26, 2013)

carlalotta said:


> I love the look of the older-style wire skirt guards like this early Crawford. Of course, Elgin Skylarks had some pretty awesome looking skirt guards too.




ITA! I'm determined to get a nice wire skirt model in the future, probably after I retire in a few years. I'd definitely be bidding on this Excelsior right now if I had the spare cash and more room available:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ladies-1920...aultDomain_0&hash=item19db915e0e#ht_345wt_913

Dave


----------



## m_fumich (Apr 26, 2013)

That would not stop a true bicycle addict... err... I mean ENTHUSIAST.


----------



## Lynotch (Apr 26, 2013)

*20" Hollywood*

Found these nice small guards for daughters bike.


----------



## kunzog (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Real Steel (May 20, 2013)

*1940 Rollfast 5-Bar*

1940 Rollfast.  
Has original paint and an original Rollfast decal on the frame.  
Looks like a Monark frame to me...is this a custom factory built bike?


----------



## bike (May 20, 2013)

*Higg*


----------



## jpromo (May 20, 2013)

Here's my '35 Schwinn B-3 which was missing all the lacing when I picked it up so I got to do some googling for lacing ideas. I have a soft spot for this bike.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 20, 2013)

*My daughter's 49 Colorflow*

All original......


----------



## MaxGlide (May 20, 2013)

*Except handle bars....*

I put originals back on!


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 20, 2013)

50's Higgins. Sweet.


----------



## ridingtoy (May 20, 2013)

MaxGlide said:


> All original......
> 
> View attachment 97376




She's a beauty!  This thread is making me want to go up and buy that nice looking girls Rollfast at a nearby antique shop. Doesn't have skirts, but is still very nice looking. Only the $595 price tag stops me dead.

Dave


----------



## Nickinator (May 20, 2013)

*41 monark*

my new 41 monark barn find


----------



## babyjesus (May 21, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> my new 41 monark barn find




Wow that is unusual - very cool bike!


----------



## z-bikes (May 21, 2013)

*Skirtguard Without a bike*

How about just the skirt guard?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

That's an Elgin Miss America skirt. Do you have the rest of the bike?


----------



## Terry66 (May 21, 2013)

My custom Higgins.....


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

Early 50's Higgins? I'm diggin' that seat. Repop?


----------



## Terry66 (May 21, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Early 50's Higgins? I'm diggin' that seat. Repop?




I found the seat rusted solid to a '36 CWC frame. Not sure if it was original to that frame, but it had been there a long time!


----------



## Intense One (May 21, 2013)

*Bikes with skirt guards*









My two skirted Elgins:  an example of one with the corded skirt guard (ol' Betsy) and my recently adopted Elgin from an abusive lifestyle with the metal skirt guards


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 21, 2013)

Can she be saved?


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 2, 2013)

*Art bike in front of my coffee shop.....*

Stole all the good stuff for other projects and put it together with a mish mash of parts to sit as art in front of my coffee shop.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm surprised some unscrupulous bike fanatic hasn't made of with the skirt guards, chain guard, seat, and fenders.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 3, 2013)

*'36 Elgin Skylark*


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 3, 2013)

As a newbie WAG, I'm gonna guess that's a Hawthorne.


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 4, 2013)

Around here it's the crack heads stealing for scrap metal that's why it's had cement pads and is chained to the post. AS well I used red permanent loctite on all the nuts...


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Skirt guard*

My wife found this when I asked her if she had heard of them.


----------



## halfatruck (Jul 5, 2014)

skirts added...................


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 5, 2014)

*skirt guard*

her is one of my jc higgins i put the guards on .that found a new home in USA  from bicycle larry


----------



## mike j (Jul 7, 2014)

Now that is rely nice. Generally, I'm not a fan of skirt guards on boy's bikes. The accept ion is the Higgins guards, I can see why they are so popular w/ the rat roders . They don't look girlie, more like fairings for speed. I like them on this bike.


----------

